# Engine and Transmission mount help



## mysons69 (Mar 3, 2012)

Wondering if anyone's got pics and/or info regarding the proper engine mount brackets and transmission crossmember.
Little history...
Our '69 GTO has a '79 T/A 400 in it (original WT 400, M20 trans), removed just this weekend. It looks like some PO used the T/A motor mounts, and they hacked up the tranny crossmember, maybe even the engine cradle(?).
Here are pics of the crossmember and the engine mount brackets.

As you can see, the engine brackets are FAR from correct. Not that we're so concerned with original, but we would like the right parts in here!
So here's what U I need to know, if anyone can help.
1) Trans crossmember - ours has p/n 9796239. Any idea if that's correct?
2) Any pics of engine brackets installed on frame, or maybe which holes they mount to?

Thanks for any input.

BTW, what am I doing wrong? I can attach pics, but when I try to embed them (Insert Image icon), I get an script error.


----------



## mysons69 (Mar 3, 2012)

UPDATE

New pic shows passenger side engine frame, looks like swiss cheese.

Red arrows are where the T/A engine bracket was attached to, obviously drilled out by PO. Blue arrow is questionable as to whether or not is a factory hole or not. I don't think it is.
After further research, I think I know which holes are correct for mounting the frame brackets. There are orange arrows pointing to them on the passenger side.
It would have been a helluva lot cheaper and easier for them to have just made up a bracket to use the '79 engine in the '69 chassis.

If I knew then what I know now, we never would have bought this car.

If there's anybody with a '69, engine out of the car, confirmation of my theory would be awesome.

Thanks.


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Found a photo of Brents 68 when engine was out. 
I would guess 68/69 the same

Not the best photo, maybe it will help



 

Bill


----------



## mysons69 (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks, bondobill. That's perfect, just what I needed. It looks close enough to the others I found to confirm what I thought.

Now, I don't suppose you'd have the locations of the in the tranny crossmember, would you?


----------



## mysons69 (Mar 3, 2012)

Can anyone confirm p/n of 1969 GTO coupe manual transmission crossmember? I believe it to be 9796239 (that's the p/n of the hacked up xmember in our Frankenstein monster), but I've gotten indications that may not be correct. While originality is not a huge issue with us, I figure why not put an original part in, all other things being equal? Especially when it comes to a piece of steel.
I've tried to determine the correct p/n from the Assembly Manual, but our crappy copy is difficult to read. I *think* it says... 
9796239-MEMBER (UNBOXED FRAME) (EXC. 4 DR H.T.) D/M40
9796240-MEMBER (UNBOXED FRAME) (EXC. 4 DR H.T.) E/M40
9796242-MEMBER (BOXED FRAME) D/M40
9796243-MEMBER (BOXED FRAME) E/M40
9796241-MEMBER (UNBOXED FRAME) (4 DR H.T.) U/M40
9797799-MEMBER (UNBOXED FRAME) (4 DR H.T.) ?/M40

I believe M40 is auto trans, but I haven't figured out what the "D" and the "E" and the "U" mean, if they are even correct.
A GTO is not a "4 DR H.T. (assuming that means 4 door hard top), and I'm pretty sure the "BOXED FRAME" refers to convertibles. This leads me to 9796239 or 9296240. With auto trans should have a slot for E-brake cable, if I'm not mistaken.
FYI, this is from section 6-29, assy 9798065 item 21, if anyone has a more legible copy. And of course, what's in an original car is really all that matters.

I also believe this crossmember may be used across the GM line, but I'm not certain.

A confirmation would be awesome, as I'm ready to pull the trigger on getting the 9796239, but again, I'd like to know it's correct before doing so. And yes, I've done many searches. I found a post on the PY forum that pointed to 9796239 being correct, but again, not certain. But I guess when we're dealing with these 40-something year old vehicles, not everything is certain.

Thanks.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm out of town and away from my copy of the parts books right now, but the Canadian parts catalogs are available on wildaboutcars.com

Their parts book shows two different cross members for 1969:
9796240 69-all, exc with HD frame
9796243 69-all with HD frame

Bear


----------



## mysons69 (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks, Bear.


----------

